# Frodo as a Wraith



## Lúthien Séregon (Apr 18, 2003)

In the Lord of the Rings, the Fellowship of the Ring, it is stated that if Frodo had not been saved in time, he would have become a wraith like the Nazgul, but less powerful and under their command.
Does anyone else think this would be a little bit odd - a 3 1/2 feet tall wraith!? Or would Frodo have taken on a different form to the more powerful Nine Ringwraiths?


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 18, 2003)

No I doubt he would be any larger or more powerful except for the fact that he would be a frieghtening wraith. He would be a small wraith with small power controlled by the Nazgul and ultimately Sauron.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 18, 2003)

Indeed. And hey, when u imagine a ghost, don't you kind of see a tall, robed figure? A short one would be out of my expected scope, and thus would spark the fear of the unknown.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 18, 2003)

Being a wraith means you become sort of a Ghost. It's said that the Nazgul were really just wraiths that embodie themselves sometimes, and are much more frightening when not embodied at all. Frodo would have been given a new body, or home if he did become a wraith. But that would be funny! A 4 foot Black Rider on a Black Pony with red eyes!


----------



## Finarfin (Apr 18, 2003)

You would imagine that Sauron would have made Frodo pay for keeping the ring from him with things like agonizing torture lasting for all eternity. Nasty.


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 24, 2003)

When the Orc in the tower saw Sam, he saw a great Elf warrior (RotK). My question is, is one's spirit governed by the size of one's body? Tolkien seems to use the word Wraith differently from the definition in my dictionary; unseen by natural eyes, undead, but still needing their bodies of flesh (less than four feet tall, in Frodo's case)

The thought of Frodo as a wraith fills me with horror.


----------



## Evenstar373 (Apr 24, 2003)

Yea I thought of that too.But now that I think about it its sort of picturing a "Samwise The Strong.


----------

